# An Unexpected early Christmas present.



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well The past few weeks have been very challenging personal and with my discus tank . Having to deal with the set backs with my car accidents and also dealing with my wife's health issues. Then to finally finish my 170 gallon discus tank only to have it leak out 30 to 40 gallons of water . So now i have to shut the tank down , move the fish in to a diffrent and tear down the set up to clean up the water under the stand and on the back wall. I must say this year has been a very stressful year for fish keeping for me . Having to deal with the massive fish die off right before the Olympics to dealing with Capillaria worms from fish i got from discussdigger . Losing 5 expensive discus in the process. Then having to nuke my tank and in the process of doing that i think i might have destroyed any chance of having my wild breeding pair breeding again . The treatment i put the fish through took a tool on the wilds caught and it has taken them a lot time to get over the treatment. Well during this past week I was ready to get rid of my whole collection and sell my tanks but thanks to my wife she has help me through the difficult time. Then today I after coming home from church and I found my red cover and albino leopard snake skin discus laying eggs and i caught some of it on video. Well this made me day and week. I'm gald i didn;t give the away or up on them. Enjoy. Sorry for a long post. I need to vent.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations on the spawn. Must be exciting times and quite the rollercoaster. You've got my well wished for a better 2011! Good luck with the new brood  btw, merry xmas!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yes congratz on th spawn. that is a nice surprise and a well deserved one.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas Dave .. May the bounties of 2011 more than make up for the setbacks of 2010 !


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

thats what discus are..a roller coaster ride!!! but WELL WORTH ONE. 
Once you get the collection your happy with..just dont add anymore..and problems will be minimal unless water issues. 
merry xmas and congrats on the eggs.


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas Dave! and congrats on the spawn.2011 is your year!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Glad there is some excitment to give you some Christmas cheers. Will call you after Christmas. Hope you get the 170 gallon under control. Just get my 75 gallon set up except for the sump you brought over - need some more plumbing parts.

Let me know if you want a temporary home for you fish. I am sure my discus (and me  )would enjoy their company.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really delightful news, Dave. I hope that you and your wife have a happy, healthy 2011.


----------

